

CitiBank - Virtual Account Numbers - usaphp
https://www.citibank.com/us/cards/gen-content/messages/van/index.htm

======
metaperl
great idea - this is how I can fill out offers for things and get the freebies
and never be overcharged!

------
octix
Bank accounts or credit card numbers?

